# mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?



## siri81 (2 März 2008)

hallo


ich hatte hier schon über fälle von eplus und talkline geschrieben....bzw premium sms, die abgerechnet wurden.
beide sachen liegen beim anwalt.
da mmein mann die schnauze voll hatte, haben wir bei aldi ein nokia handy gekauft und eine prepaid karte gekauft.

so, nun klingelt heute morgen um 5.30 uhr 1 mal das handy bzw sms funktion:

1. sms:



> abs: 52419:
> 
> es hat geklappt!deine nachricht wurde versandt!wir hoffen du bekommst eine antwort! viel spass! neubald mms downoad(1,99 eur/sms)+ tpk,amun,stop52419 am 83900)
> 
> ...



wieder ignoriert, 1 std später:



> hallo du da, mmh wie finde ich das erst schreibst du und dann??? ich hoffe doch du meinst es ernst oder spielst du nur mit mir?



alles absender 52419 !!!

laut internet kommt nen anbieter names mobile view ag in hamburg raus.

so, da es uns definitiv reicht mit diesem [.......].
we verhalten wir uns? können wir einfach so anzeige erstatten???


lg und danke euch


eine langsam echt genervte
siri :-(

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

Hallo, habe ähnliche sms bekommen. Lust auf ein Kaffee, warum meldest du dich nicht usw.... mir geht das total auf die Nerven. Einen Tag später hatte ich 12 Anrufe in Abwesenheit auf meinem Handy, innerhalb von 10 Minuten. Alles unbekannter Teilnehmer. Echt nervig so etwas!


----------



## siri81 (16 April 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

huhu


ja, ich bin am nächsten tag zur polizei....
die können nichts machen solange kein schaden entsteht.
gut, hab diese firma dann angeschrieben und mit verbraucherzentrale und anzeige gedroht.....
innerhalb von 20 minuten kam die entschuldigungsmail, das sie die nummer sofort rausnehmen.
auf meine frage, wie sie bitte an diese nagelneue nummer gekommen sind, gabs natürlich keine antwort ......
wir sind nun genau wegen so ähnlichen fällen bei 2 handyanbietern bald vor gericht......es nervt echt nur noch....
auf jeden fall niemals antworten bzw dran gehen !!!!


lg
siri


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

http://www.mobileview.de/Endkundensupport.498.0.html

[X] Ich möchte mein Handy für den Empfang von SMS sperren lassen.


----------



## siri81 (16 April 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> http://www.mobileview.de/Endkundensupport.498.0.html
> 
> [X] Ich möchte mein Handy für den Empfang von SMS sperren lassen.


naja


aber soll ich das nun bei sämtlichen anbietern machen?

neeeeee, seh ich net ein....hab ja nichts angemeldet usw......
würde ja nichts sagen, wenn ich nen dienst in anspruch genommen hätte bzw angefordert hätte.
aber soll ich nun sämtliche premium sms anbieter durchgehen ???!

ne, ne...somit wissen die wo sie dran sind 


lg
siri


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



> aber soll ich nun sämtliche premium sms anbieter durchgehen ???!


Wirst du wohl müssen, wenn sie dich belästigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

kann man eigendlich was dagegen mache, wenn man für n sms zu der nummer bezahlen soll, man die sms aber nie verschickt hat? kotz mich nämlich langsam echt an.hab von der nummer nun schon seid einer woche ständig sms bekommen... vorallem werden die immer aufdringlicher... und wenn morgens, wenn ich schlafe mein handy die ganze zeit klingelt find ich dis nich gerade geil...


----------



## siri81 (31 Oktober 2008)

*Möchte schnell den "ausgang" unseres falles berichten *

hey


wir hatten ja beide probleme mit einem handyanbieter bzw telefonanbieter.
es waren minütliche abrechnungen von premium sms auf der abrechnung.

so, nach 2 jahren war im juni dann vor dem amtsgericht die verhandlung.

die richterin sah schon von anfang an, das da was nicht stimmen konnte (abrechnung jede minute)

jedenfalls kann ich berichten, das der fall für mich ausging 

ich muss bzw hab nun jediglich das bezahlen müssen was ich auch wirklich telefoniert hatte.....
die preminum sms musste ich nicht bezahlen 

wenn jemand fragen hat, gerne per pn 


vielleicht macht es dem ein oder anderen etwas mut :-p



lg
siri


----------



## Reducal (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



siri81 schrieb:


> jedenfalls kann ich berichten, das der fall für mich ausging
> 
> wenn jemand fragen hat, gerne per pn


Schön, dass du dich wieder hier gemeldet hast. Aber dein Verfahren ist sicher interessant für nicht wenige Mitleser hier. Schreibe doch mal bitte näheres ins Forum, denn dazu ist es da!

Du hast einen ePlus-Vertrag (Base) und da waren Abrechnungen für eine 0900er Nummer der Extracom drauf. Wie kam das nun zu Stande, wer waren deine Verfahrensgegner und wer der tatsächliche Anbieter?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Schreibe doch mal bitte näheres ins Forum, denn dazu ist es da!


Wenn sie es nur per PN machen möchte ist das ihre Entscheidung, die wir zu akzeptieren haben. 
Wie bekannt  lesen hier nicht nur  angenehme  Zeitgenossen mit


----------



## siri81 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

das ist eben das problem. ich weiss nun nicht wer hier noch mitliest......


es geht nicht um base, sondern talkline (base steht noch aus)......

ich schreibe aber jedem gerne genaueres, wenn jemand was dazu wissen mag......

lg
siri


----------



## siri81 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

hier der link zu dem eigentlichen thread von damals (hab nun aber selber lange suchen müssen....)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/45773-talkline-angebliche-premium-sms.html


lg
siri


----------



## Unnamed (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

Ich habe mich auch weder angemeldet sonst irgendeine SMS dorthin gesandt.
Jetzt bekomme ich SMS in denen steht, dass ein "kostenpflichtiger Dienst" nicht ausgeführt werden kann (habe keine Guthaben mehr) und dass ich mein Guthaben aufladen solle und/oder mich an Mobileview wenden solle. 
Ich habe nichts dergleichen gemacht. habe jetzt eine Email an mobileview: Endkundensupport gesandt und hoffe auf keine weitere Email.
Hoffe auf Erfolg.
Glg.
Mirjam, 14


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

da kann man sich helfen, habe auf meinen nokia-handy n95 eine "Blackliste" installiert und dort alle "unbekannten Nummern" aktiviert,seitdem habe ich Ruhe vor unerwünschten (ohne Nr.)Anrufern,alles wird in einem seperaten Ordner auf dem Handy festgehalten(bis 30 Tagen)-dieses Protokoll kann man löschen-Zusatz:es werden auch Nummern gesperrt die angezeigt werden, es werden nur Nummern durchgelassen,die das Handy kennt, meine Leute wissen das und haben sich drangewöhnt-man kann damit leben


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



Unnamed schrieb:


> Jetzt bekomme ich SMS in denen steht, dass ein "kostenpflichtiger Dienst" nicht ausgeführt werden kann (habe keine Guthaben mehr) und dass ich mein Guthaben aufladen solle...


Dieses Guthaben ist dann wahrscheinlich gleich wieder weg...


> habe jetzt eine Email an mobileview: Endkundensupport gesandt und hoffe auf keine weitere Email


Du meinst SMS? Bin gespannt, was mobileview als Rechtfertigung bringt, 14jährigen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen... Innovative Dienste? Für mich sieht das eher nach innovativer Wegelagerei aus, was da passiert...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

Habe heute meine Handyrechnung erhalten und was sehe ich da:

Leitungen Dritter
Leistungen von Mobileview AG     9,99

Was ist das für ne scheiße. habe mich nirgends angemeldet oder irgendwelche sms von denen beantwortet.
es reicht. werde alles meinem anwalt geben und an den verbraucherschutz weiterleiten.

den ganzen tag klingelt irgendjemand ohne nummer bei mir an.
oder es ruft jemand ohne nummer an, gehe ran und legt wieder auf.
kann mein netzbetreiber nicht nachschauen wer das ist?


----------



## kanne (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

hallo leute ^^ ich bins mal wieder der kanne  das mit namen und ahenn hat sich erledigt  danke ^^ meine große schwester fiel kurz darauf auf open downlaod rein^^ auch alles geklärt  jezz hat mein handy  ohne mein wollen irgeinen premium account für 1.99 aktiviert. bei mobile view. muss ich jetzt auch irgendwelche anrufe befürchten ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

...das nicht aber du solltest dich kundig machen und umgehend das Abo kündigen, wenn du es nicht willst. Sonst wird dauerhaft (zumeist wöchentlich) die Karte belastet.


----------



## kanne (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

hab ich gemacht.aber ich bezweifle, dass es was nützt...wayner ich hab son billig handy ^^ ich hol mir einfach ne neue prepaid karte  hab ich mti meinen eltenr schon abgeklärt. danke nochmal  ihr seid spitze


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*



kanne schrieb:


> jezz hat mein handy  ohne mein wollen irgeinen premium account für 1.99 aktiviert.


wie wurde das aktiviert? Schau doch bitte mal deine gesendeten SMS an, ob dort etwas ist, was da nicht sein soll.


----------



## kanne (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

versteh ich nicht ganz Oo naja also ka. anscheinend haben andere gegenstände in meinem rucksack gegen die tasten gedrückt und dann wurde halt die sms verschickt. ich habe auch 4 mal ne sms ohne inhalt an die 11880 geschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2011)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

ich habe so doof wie ich bin nie meine handy rechnungEN kontrolliert 
nun habe ich mal nachden ich heute abend meine rechnung im kasten hatte mal meinen 
PROVIDER angerufen 
und die hat mir gesagt das seit august 2010 
35,95 € und MEHR abgebucht werden ;( ich bin sprachlos 
und traurig 
nun werde ich wohl zu meinen anwalt gehen müssen um mir wenigstens die geier vom hals zu halten ;( 
habe DIREKT 3. anbieter sperren lassen bei meinem provider


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2011)

*AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*

mobileview: Endkundensupport

Hier könnt ihr euch Melden dann könnt ihr alles beenden und keine SMS und so weiter mehr bekommen! Viel Glück Markus


----------



## Gori258 (5 September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eben eine SMS erhalten in der steht: E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 5.00€ für die nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Mobileview berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Ich kann mich nicht daranerinnen, dass ich irgendwann so einen permium-dienst angefordert habe! Ich weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll. werden die 5 euro nun wöchentlich abgebucht?? Ich habe jetzt voll panik! soll ich es meinen eltern lieber erzählen?

lg
Gori258


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2011)

Gori258 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mich nicht daranerinnen, dass ich irgendwann so einen permium-dienst angefordert habe!


Das können die wenigsten ...



Gori258 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll. werden die 5 euro nun wöchentlich abgebucht??


Wenn Du nichts unternimmst höchstwahrscheinlich ja



Gori258 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt voll panik! soll ich es meinen eltern lieber erzählen?


Dem entnehme ich daß Du noch nicht volljährig bist, eher noch eine ganze Ecke von der Volljährigkeit weg.
Sich in so einem Fall den Eltern anzuvertrauen ist so ziemlich das Beste was Du machen kannst. Es ist auf jeden Fall schon mal gut daß Du den Kopf nicht in den Sand steckst sondern gleich aktiv Hilfe suchst.
Zeige Deinen Eltern dieses Forum und auch die Threads über Mobile View
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/55054/?q=mobile view&o=date&c[title_only]=1
>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/55063/?q=mobileview&o=date
Dann sollen die Eltern sich noch einmal melden.


----------



## Gori258 (6 September 2011)

Hey danke 

Ich habe es jetzt meinen eltern erzählt. Es war auch nicht schlimm. Wäre das problem nicht gelöst, wenn ich eine neue aldi-talk Sim-karte kaufe?


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2011)

Theoretisch ja - hast halt nur dann das Problem daß Du allen Deine neue Nummer mitteilen mußt
Wenn Du die Rufnummer mitnimmst nimmst Du auch das Problem mit


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2011)

Wende dich doch gleich an die Mainzer DTMS AG oder deren Ableger in Hamburg, deren Produkt ist das doch: http://www.mobileview.de/index.php?id=mobileview_imp_de


----------



## viktoria1993 (3 Oktober 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: mobile view ag.....jetzt reichts...was tun?*
> 
> http://www.mobileview.de/Endkundensupport.498.0.html
> 
> [X] Ich möchte mein Handy für den Empfang von SMS sperren lassen.



Funktioniert es aber auch wirklich?


----------



## KingAndOne (21 November 2011)

Hei leute. ich bekomme jeden monat (seit 3 monaten) in meiner base rechnung ein mobilview betrag von über 30 euro.

Und kann einfach nicht einsehen woher das kommt. Ich werde nie mit anrufen oder sms belästigt.

Also nichts auffäliges.

Nur das ich am ende des monats über 30 euro ärmer bin.

Ich habe das endkundensupport von mobileview mal zur kenntnis genommen, handy nummer angegeben und da kann mann mehrere sachen auswählen keine sms mehr usw. Dann hab ich den hacken reingemacht bei Keine Abos sms webs usw. dann muss mann ne erklärung abgeben.

Hab dennen geschrieben das ich mit sofortiger wirkung Das abo für sms apps bzw webs sperren lassen möchte. das beduetet ich es wird gekündigt.

Ich musste meinje email addresse angeben, ich hoffe das ich bald post bekomme egal ob per sms oder email das die mir sagen das es eingestellt wird.

Weil sonst geh ich zum baseladen frag was ich da machen kann, und wenn nichts hilft geh ich auch rechtliche schritte ein.

Aber vill. weis einer was das ist oder wie das kommt was mann machen kann.

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2011)

Im Zweifelsfall hast Du hier die Adressen der Anbieter

Handyabo Kündigen - Kontaktadressen


----------



## Lea (18 Juni 2012)

KingAndOne schrieb:


> Ich habe das endkundensupport von mobileview mal zur kenntnis genommen, handy nummer angegeben und da kann mann mehrere sachen auswählen keine sms mehr usw. Dann hab ich den hacken reingemacht bei Keine Abos sms webs usw. dann muss mann ne erklärung abgeben.
> 
> Hab dennen geschrieben das ich mit sofortiger wirkung Das abo für sms apps bzw webs sperren lassen möchte. das beduetet ich es wird gekündigt.
> 
> Ich musste meinje email addresse angeben, ich hoffe das ich bald post bekomme egal ob per sms oder email das die mir sagen das es eingestellt wird.


 

.. Habe das selbe problem! ich habe erst seit 4 tagen einen vertrag bei base und schon diese sms. bis jetzt habe ich natürlich noch keine rechnung bekommen aber das kommt dann warscheinlich noch.. meinst du dieses endkundensupport:
http://www.mobileview.de/Endkundensupport.498.0.html ??
wie ist das denn bei dir ausgegangen? weil ich da ehrlichgesagt ungern meine email und privatadresse eingeben möchte, wer weiss was die damit machen..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juni 2012)

@Lea, du schreibst als Gast jmd. an, der vor über einem halben Jahr hier auch nur eine Spur als Gast hinterlassen hat. Eine Antwort wirst du von dem anderen Gast nicht erwarten können.


----------

